# tensaw river Muddy?



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if miffin, briar,dennis lake are clear enought to fish,would like to go tuesday.Thanks


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

You should find clear water in the back of all of these unless the water from upstate that fell over the weekend is enough to spill through the swamps. Briar looked real good Saturday and had some fish biting.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

Thanks , I will try it1


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

How'd you do?


----------

